# sbh4(sodiumborohidryde)



## arthur kierski (May 11, 2008)

please tell me how to prepare the solution
a friend gave to me a solution of it and worked very well in precipitating;
does it work with which solution better?acid ,alkaline-which ph-? -i know that it forms nascent hidrogen


----------



## Irons (May 11, 2008)

arthur kierski said:


> please tell me how to prepare the solution
> a friend gave to me a solution of it and worked very well in precipitating;
> does it work with which solution better?acid ,alkaline-which ph-? -i know that it forms nascent hidrogen




Google: sodium borohydride synthesis


----------



## Lou (May 11, 2008)

I've already posted on how it is made. 


It is not Sbh4 in any language.
It is NaBH4 and if you are asking people about ''Sbh4" I can imagine why you are having difficulties.


Borohydride is a clean, mild reducing agent but hydrazine and its salts are still preferable to BH4- because 1.) the metal produced is in the form of super fine black powder that you will not filter in a reasonable amount of time 2.) that metal will absorb that nascent hydrogen produced by the hydride anion and is a possible fire risk. Palladium black is a fire risk in itself (can be pyrophoric and ignite).


The NaBH4 is dissolved up in MeOH or EtOH.


----------



## arthur kierski (May 11, 2008)

lou and irons---thanks for the correction: i meant nabh4 and and not sbh4 of course ---and lou thanks for the details (fine powder....pd blacks may fire and about the filtation dificulties------iron thanks for the google clue----i am asking all this questions because i am trying to find a universal precipitator( perhaps it is utopic)-----thanks again


----------



## Froggy (May 11, 2008)

Lou posted it for me when I asked awhile back, Even offered to produce if enough interest,,,, BTW, THx LOU! I will see if I can find the post....


----------



## lazersteve (May 11, 2008)

Arthur said:


> because i am trying to find a universal precipitator



Art,

Zinc will universally precipitate PGMs, the problem becomes and purification separation of the precipitated metals. This is why the standard method is to use selective precipitants followed by decomposition of the PGM complexes with heat or other vigorous reducers such as sodium borohydride and Hydrazine Sulfate. 

These more reactive reducing agents produce metallic material much quicker than incineration with heat, and offer complete conversion.

Using one of the more reactive reducing agents is going to push all of the base metals (if present) and PGMs out all at once.

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (May 11, 2008)

steve,the problem is the following:when i extract pgm from cats ,i get great quantities of ar solution with the pgm on it---urea to eliminate nitric is not very confiable to me and eliminating hno3 by heating the solution to syrup and adding hcl 3 or 4times takes a long time and is very tiresone---that is why i am looking for a precipitant (which i called universal)


----------



## lazersteve (May 12, 2008)

Ever heard of AMBORANE or it's sister resins?

Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (May 12, 2008)

heard of amborene once a few years ago----could you tellme more about it?or give me a site for me to find more about it
thanks


----------



## lazersteve (May 12, 2008)

Just recently I was talking to an old timer and he mentioned the use of Amborane in separating PMs (Gold, Platinum, Palladium, Rhodium) from solutions. 

He showed me some photos of the resin, before it was loaded, after it was loaded, and the resulting PM (gold and platinum in the photos). He did not mention selectivity at all.

He said the patent was up on it, so I figure that's a good starting point.

He mentioned it's easy to make and you use NaBH4 to make it. 

The resin quantitatively absorbs twice it's weight in gold. 

The PMs are returned from the resin by heating.

He's supposed to get me a sample to try out. I'll post a video of it's use when my sample arrives.

edit: PM changed to gold
Steve


----------



## arthur kierski (May 12, 2008)

steve,iam waiting anxiously --amborene and your video---thanks for your interest---arthur


----------



## lazersteve (May 14, 2008)

All,

I received my sample of Amborane today. I'm told the sample came from the last remaining 55 gallon drum of the resin that was made industrially by Rohm and Haas Company. This sample is from the the last known drum of it in the world. So if you want to use any you'll have to make your own. Luckily its not too hard to make with the right starting materials.

*Here's a snapshot of the sample as well as a book I was allowed to borrow:*

[img:532:605]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/Amborane.jpg[/img]

I'll be sharing what I learn from the book with the forum also.

There is an entire chapter on processing catalytic converter material in the book.:wink:

My friend gave me instruction on Amborane's use and synthesis.

I'll be demonstrating it's use with gold, platinum, palladium, and even rhodium in the upcoming months ahead.

Here's the patent on the Macro-Porous Borane Reducing Resin, Amborane 345.

Amborane Patent

Read thru the patent and post your comments and let me know if you are interested in this route to PM recovery.

I'll be posting more on this subject soon.

Steve


----------



## Oz (May 15, 2008)

Steve,

I just gave the patent a quick read and I am very interested in seeing your results. Do you have a rough guess as to cost to make this? I wonder why they stopped making it.


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2008)

Nice book Steve. You wouldn't happen to mind loaning it out would you? At least give me the ISBN number pal 

I could trade you the ASTM standards for precious metals refining and assaying.


----------



## markqf1 (May 15, 2008)

Very interesting Steve,
I talked to a fellow about this resin several months back but, he didn't mention anything about it's discontinued production. It seems like I remember him telling me another company(Dow,I believe) made a very similar resin.
Great work!
Keep us posted.

Mark


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2008)

I took a brief look at the patent and it looks doable.

More on it when I have time. Off to finish lunch then head out.


----------



## markqf1 (May 18, 2008)

For anyone who is interested, here is a link to Dow's resins.
http://www.dow.com/liquidseps/prod/dowex.htm

Mark


----------



## lazersteve (May 18, 2008)

Mark,

My contact for the Amborane mentioned DOW makes the backbone resin required for the Amborane. The backbone resin is IRA-35 (CAS 76930-03-5), a pretty common resin that can be obtained at several suppliers.

I'll take a look at the DOW link you provided and see what's there.

Attached is a MSDS for the *backbone* resin, IRA-35, required to make the AMBORANE.

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Steve,
The Dow site is huge and full of info if you have alot of time to navigate it.
Just type platinum into the search.

Mark


----------

